# Micro sword



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Anyone need some micro sword? Lilaeopsis brasilienses I've got a good bit, I'm going to be rescaping my mr aqua 17 g. When I pulled it up I had a pretty thick lawn in the 17g.









As you can see by the pic I've got more than enough to replant my tank.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leelew (Oct 16, 2015)

I'll take some 😆🖒

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

asking price? , what city are you in. looking for any plant trades ? I'll take some.


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Let me go home and lay it out and see how much I actually have. Then I'll see what the market rate is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Also, I'm in Richardson tx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok so I'm still having trouble finding the market rate aquabid has one for 10.50 for a "clump". http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplantsr&1476582016

What I have is much shorter than the listing, not sure if it's my growing conditions or what so keep that in mind.

So I've got about this much ( it's a lot)









I can sell it by the length of the root segments so if you can tell me how much you need I and see I I have that much in the container.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd need 18x6 . maybe just a clump/hand full and I'll let it spread. how tall did it grow ?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

It got about 1-1.5" (probably closer to 1") in my tank it's in a tank with a fugeray with light on for about 6-8 hours a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

